# Looking for hunting lease in middle georgia



## jw37 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking for lease within an hour of warner robins. From 50 to 500 acres, looking for long term lease


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 11, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## jlambert (Jun 25, 2011)

New club in Crawford county 460 acres. Non drinking, family oriented club. Dues will be $600.
Contact, Jason @ 478 957-6140


----------



## WAG1 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have 400 acres in Dooly County, plenty of hard wood, some planted pines, old pasture, water hole, some open and food plots.


----------



## The Rodney (Jul 6, 2011)

Here is info on the club I joined yesterday in Jones County, five minutes from Gray.
we have 550 acres in jones county, lots of deer on this property, over a mile of powerline runs through the heart of the club, young pines older pines and hardwood bottoms, lots of thick habitat that holds alot of deer, average buck we shoot is 3 1/2 years old, have harvested 4 bucks in the 120 inch range and three 130 inch range, have seen and have trail cam pics of bucks much bigger, i have a website where you can check out the club and rules and pics, www.cemeteryhillhuntingclub.com, contact robby at 256-1679. we would be glad to show you around any time. we are a family club, check our rules out, i think everyone will like the rules of our club, dues are 600


----------



## Tim Farley (Jul 12, 2011)

*crawford county hunt lease available*

I have 3 tracts in crawford county for lease. They are 300, 394 & 600 acres. E-mail me at tim@mckenstry.com if you are interested.


----------

